# Mmmmm... Pazole....



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I just made this and it is freaking yummo!...I must say. 

http://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-mexican-pozole-196233

We doubled most of the ingredients. No need to double the cayenne. I did triple the hominy and added 2 fresh yellow squash(skinned and cubed).

I am serving it with a side of cornbread. Adding a garnish of fresh cilantro on top of the pozole.

Great for a cold day.

Enjoy and let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

I love Pozole.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

scwine said:


> I just made this and it is freaking yummo!...I must say.


You lost me when I read Hominy in the ingredients list. I cant stand hominy.

http://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-mexican-pozole-196233

We doubled most of the ingredients. No need to double the cayenne. I did triple the hominy and added 2 fresh yellow squash(skinned and cubed).

I am serving it with a side of cornbread. Adding a garnish of fresh cilantro on top of the pozole.

Great for a cold day.

Enjoy and let me know how yours turns out


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> I love Pozole.


Me TOO!!! Its not that common around here..But in New Mexico/Arizona its a staple


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I need that for this hangover

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am going to try this with chicken.


Have you ever had it this way? I don't if I have ever had it. Looks good enough.


I'd do it today but, thawing out some fajitas for dinner. thanks for the sharing!


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I am going to try this with chicken.
> 
> Have you ever had it this way? I don't if I have ever had it. Looks good enough.
> 
> I'd do it today but, thawing out some fajitas for dinner. thanks for the sharing!


Excellent with chicken. Done it a few times. More work though if you bone it out. This ****** don't like eating around bones.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After reading your thread a while back , I had to make some. Good unique choice.

I made it a lil different though..


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

pozole is good but I still like menudo. like cva said it's not as common here in Tx so we tend to favor menudo more.


----------

